# kdenlive and ffmpeg



## serjsk8 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello
System freebsd 8.1-RELEASE
I want to mount and encode video using KDEnlive, but a lot of coders are inactive of condition, such as XviD, Flash ...
All installed such PACKAGES and FFMPEG was installed as a dependency, together with KDE 4.5

This configuration of FFMPEG:

```
configuration: --prefix=/usr/local --mandir=/usr/local/man --enable-shared --enable-gpl --enable-swscale --enable-postproc --enable-
avfilter --enable-avfilter-lavf --enable-pthreads --enable-memalign-hack --cc=cc --extra-cflags=-I/usr/local/include/vorbis -
I/usr/local/include --extra-ldflags=-L/usr/local/lib  --extra-libs=-pthread --disable-debug --disable-sse --disable-mmx --disable-libamr-nb --
disable-libamr-wb --disable-libdirac --disable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaadbin --disable-libgsm --disable-vhook --enable-ipv6 --
disable-libmp3lame --disable-libopenjpeg --enable-libschroedinger --disable-ffplay --disable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis --
disable-x11grab --enable-libx264 --enable-libxvid
```

How do I add all codecs? Just recompile FFMPEG from port?
I tried to do this by following the instructions in the file UPGRADE, but after building the new version should compile all those who depend on ffmpeg:
"3) Rebuild all ports that depend on ffmpeg due to the shared library version bump:       `cd /var/db/pkg && portupgrade -rf ffmpeg* -x ffmpeg*"`
All KDE will rebuild again!
Thanks for the help!


----------



## serjsk8 (Aug 26, 2010)

In the configuration it is written --enable-libxvid, but in kdenlive codec XviD is not available! Why?


----------



## serjsk8 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hmm... nobody uses kdenlive to mount a video?
Or for all kdenlive works fine?


----------



## richardpl (Aug 31, 2010)

I dont use kdenlive but have ffmpeg (enabled almost everything) from git. I dont use KDE so I dont really know what can cause problems, mainly beceause I belive KDE like GNOME use gstreamer...

If you are rebuilding same ffmpeg version then I see no reason to rebuild KDE.


----------



## serjsk8 (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks for the advice!


----------



## serjsk8 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello again!
I discovered why kdenlive not find codecs.
I do not know why, but from ffmpeg package compiled without support for "mp3 Lame" (- disable-libmp3lame).
I'm trying to compile ffmpeg. I downloaded the code version of ffmpeg-0.5.2
And bild this the following keys:

```
./configure --prefix=/usr/local --mandir=/usr/local/man --enable-shared --enable-gpl
--enable-swscale --enable-postproc --enable-avfilter 
--enable-avfilter-lavf --enable-pthreads --enable-memalign-hack
--cc=cc --extra-cflags=/usr/local/include/vorbis
--extra-ldflags=/usr/local/lib --extra-libs=-pthread --disable-debug 
--disable-sse --disable-mmx --disable-libamr-nb --disable-libamr-wb 
--disable-libdirac --disable-libfaac --enable-libfaad
--enable-libfaadbin --disable-libgsm --disable-vhook 
--enable-ipv6 --enable-libmp3lame --disable-libopenjpeg --enable-libschroedinger 
--disable-ffplay --disable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis
--disable-x11grab --enable-libx264 --enable-libxvid
```
I added --enable-libmp3lame
But I have error: "cc is unable to create an executable file. C compiler test failed."
Can you help me? I'm new in FreeBSD!
I have installed Freebsd 8.1


----------



## phoenix (Sep 12, 2010)

Why aren't you using the port version, which has a *LAME* OPTION that adds a dependency on mp3lame.so.


```
# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg
# make config
<select LAME>
# make configure
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for ffmpeg-0.6_3,1
===>  Extracting for ffmpeg-0.6_3,1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for ffmpeg-0.6.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for ffmpeg-0.6.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for ffmpeg-0.6_3,1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for ffmpeg-0.6_3,1
===>   ffmpeg-0.6_3,1 depends on executable: yasm - found
===>   ffmpeg-0.6_3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/as - found
===>   ffmpeg-0.6_3,1 depends on executable: texi2html - found
===>   ffmpeg-0.6_3,1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   ffmpeg-0.6_3,1 depends on shared library: dirac_encoder.1 - found
===>   ffmpeg-0.6_3,1 depends on shared library: faac.0 - found
===>   ffmpeg-0.6_3,1 depends on shared library: faad.2 - found
===>   ffmpeg-0.6_3,1 depends on shared library: gsm.1 - found
[b]===>   ffmpeg-0.6_3,1 depends on shared library: mp3lame.0 - found[/b]
===>   ffmpeg-0.6_3,1 depends on shared library: openjpeg.2 - found
===>   ffmpeg-0.6_3,1 depends on shared library: schroedinger-1.0.3 - found
===>   ffmpeg-0.6_3,1 depends on shared library: theora.0 - found
===>   ffmpeg-0.6_3,1 depends on shared library: vorbisenc.2 - found
===>   ffmpeg-0.6_3,1 depends on shared library: vpx.0 - found
===>   ffmpeg-0.6_3,1 depends on shared library: x264.98 - found
===>   ffmpeg-0.6_3,1 depends on shared library: xvidcore.4 - found
===>  Configuring for ffmpeg-0.6_3,1
<snip a bunch of output>
libfaac enabled           yes
libfaad enabled           yes
libfaad dlopened          yes
libgsm enabled            yes
[b]libmp3lame enabled        yes[/b]
libnut enabled            no
libopencore-amrnb support no
<snip bunch of output>
```

Note the highlighted parts above.


----------



## serjsk8 (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes you are right to collect from the ports on a lot easier! But at the ports are version 0.6, I installed all the packages and put version 0.5. If I installed version 0.6 I'll have to rebuild KDE 4 again, it is very long and I do not want to do it.
It may be possible to collect from the ports of the previous version 0.5?


----------



## phoenix (Sep 13, 2010)

`# portmaster multimedia/ffmpeg`
It'll list a bunch of ports that it will want to install and/or upgrade and ask if you want to proceed.  Answer "n".  Make note of the ones you do not want to upgrade (all the kde4 bits).

`# portmaster -x kdelibs4 -x kdebase4 -x kdewhatever4 multimedia/ffmpeg`
That will tell portmaster to skip over the ports listed after -x.


----------



## serjsk8 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you!!!!
I built FFMPEG from ports and then I rebuilt kdenlive and kdemultimedia4 and other ... Meta-port KDE4 I left without rebuilding. It seems that everything works well! Now kdenlive have all codecs!

I think that the package FFMPEG should have the support of LAME-Mp3 by default!


----------

